# Kitchen Cooktop Downdraft Exhaust



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

grease traps are only used in commercial kitchens. Metal backed duct tape holds up better in this type of installations. A plumbing and heating supply store will have it. Some box stores carry it also in the duct section.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

